# Gestionnaire mot de passe et clés UBUNTU 10.4



## JPTK (25 Mai 2011)

J'ai installé Ubuntu 10.4 sur un PC, pas de soucis, c'est un soulagement après XP et de plus la carte wifi fonctionne à nouveau. Petit soucis, je suis pas du tout habitué au trackpad qui clic quand on tape au milieu, je le désactive tout le temps et là j'ai pas eu le temps... je me connecte à mon réseau wifi et là ubuntu me demande si je veux mémoriser le mot de passe dans le "trousseaux" et là je sais pas ce que je fous et sur quoi je clique mais je suppose sur "ne jamais mémoriser" les mots de passe... du coup maintenant je dois rentrer la clé WPA2 à ralonge à chaque fois via copié-collé, c'est lourd. J'ai bien tenté d'aller dans les préf réseau, de rentrer le mot de passe, d'appliquer, sans effet. J'ai ensuite effacer la mémorisation de ce réseau mais idem rien. J'ai donc ouvert le gestionnaire de mot de passe et là je ne sais pas quoi faire, hormis le mot de passe admin il n'y a rien.

Comment faire pour qu'à nouveau je puisse mémoriser cette clé dans le "trousseaux" ?

Je referais bien l'install vu le peu temps que ça prend mais bon j'ai déjà installé les documents récupérés sur windoz et puis surtout j'aimerais bien me dire qu'il existe une solution.

Un grand merci !


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2011)

Y a pas foule... :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (7 Juin 2011)

salut,
Si je me souviens bien j'ai eu le même problème. Tu vas dans administration et dios y avoir gestionnaire de clé et là tu supprime ta clé wifi et les autres (désolé). tu redémarres il va te les demander et là, il te demande un mot de passe de sécurisation, tu en rentres un vide, il te dit que c'est pas protéger mais si tu es juste chez toi c'est pas bien grave. et normalement il te demande plus ton mot de passe/wep au démarrage.

Voilà, j'espère que ça t'aiderais. J'ai lacher Ubuntu pour Debian alors je peux pas tester pour toi ^^


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2011)

Leolelego a dit:


> salut,
> Si je me souviens bien j'ai eu le même problème. Tu vas dans administration et dios y avoir gestionnaire de clé et là tu supprime ta clé wifi et les autres (désolé). tu redémarres il va te les demander et là, il te demande un mot de passe de sécurisation, tu en rentres un vide, il te dit que c'est pas protéger mais si tu es juste chez toi c'est pas bien grave. et normalement il te demande plus ton mot de passe/wep au démarrage.
> 
> Voilà, j'espère que ça t'aiderais. J'ai lacher Ubuntu pour Debian alors je peux pas tester pour toi ^^



Merci de ta réponse mais en fait, hormis le mot de passe admin, y a rien dans ce gestionnaire de clés... je peux donc rien effacer.


----------



## lineakd (26 Juin 2011)

@jptk, pourquoi tu ne passerais pas directement à la version 11.04?


----------

